# What is this thing??



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hippie said:


> Found this today in an attic screwed to the underside of the roof. It looks like there would be another piece that twists onto it? It had 120v on it connected to original 1911 knob&tube


Hmm ? Backplate to a two prong receptacle that have corresponding tabs that engage with the base ?


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Maybe? Something definitely twists into it. Strange thing is it was in this little hole above a room that no one would ever go into


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

It's the top half of a rosette. The other part had a porcelain cover with contacts that energized a cord hung pullchain lamp. Just an old attic light with the cover missing.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Be careful of the little rooms that no one ever wants to go into. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> It's the top half of a rosette. The other part had a porcelain cover with contacts that energized a cord hung pullchain lamp. Just an old attic light with the cover missing.


The winner. Here are some pictures.
http://www.rexophone.com/?p=1175
http://www.rexophone.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/0AAD.jpg


----------



## bobyB (Jan 7, 2014)

*Rorettes*

Kinda like an early form of track lighting,without the track.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Kool! I like looking at old stuffies like that trying to figure out who the hell invented wooden wire clamps.

I mean like they couldn't see the future with all the explosion of wired devices added to the house?

Common sense must not have been a prerequisite of becoming an electrical installer.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Hippie said:


> Found this today in an attic screwed to the underside of the roof. It looks like there would be another piece that twists onto it? It had 120v on it connected to original 1911 knob&tube



It looks like half a light socket .

I think I have a complete one somewhere , and when I find it I will post a picture of it !


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

He hooked the wire around the wrong side of the screw. Hack!


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

LARMGUY said:


> Common sense must not have been a prerequisite of becoming an electrical installer.


Common sense has never been common.

Should just be called sense.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

This is the complete rosette .


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> This is the complete rosette .
> 
> View attachment 36160


It looks to me like the base is different. Is it possible that it might have been a keyed fixture?
Or maybe a rotary switch?


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

My first thought was that it was the bottom half of a switch !

:whistling2:


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Did an inspection on a k&t house, thought some would enjoy the old separation rules :laughing:


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

wcord said:


> Did an inspection on a k&t house, thought some would enjoy the old separation rules :laughing:


WCORD knows this but for the rest of us, look closely, the thing on the left is not a switch, it is jacks for aerial and ground for your radio.

I note that it is in a box. I have some duplex receptacles that were clearly designed to be used without a box.

Frank


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

in there tighter than a whores heart too....~CS~


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

wendon said:


> It looks to me like the base is different. Is it possible that it might have been a keyed fixture?
> Or maybe a rotary switch?


While always possible, it probably is just a rosette base as noted. there were a lot of different brands and they all look a little different. Switches were actually not all that common early on!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Hawkrod said:


> While always possible, it probably is just a rosette base as noted. there were a lot of different brands and they all look a little different. Switches were actually not all that common early on!


complete assembly








rosette attached to the cord








pale blue porcelain socket


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

wcord said:


> complete assembly
> 
> View attachment 38690
> 
> ...


Thank you, and how did you know I like being affirmed? Being right is such a great feeling LOL Thanks


----------

